# How to Make a Hula Hoop from Plywood



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

Today my wife asked me if it would be possible to make a hula hoop from wood.. and I proved that it is! I used a spare bit of plywood and my circle cutting jig for my router to make a beautiful and unique toy for my girls.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

Very nice and two dear little Daddy's girls. A toy made by Dad always valued more than shop bought.
I remember my daughter at that age. She is now in her 50s!.
Enjoy them while you can, they grow up so fast.
johnep


----------



## clickclackclunk (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm trying hard to remember that these times are fleeting and that they will be gone and out of the house all too soon.


Some days it is really hard, especially when they test my nerves and my patience. 



Thanks for watching. It means a lot to me that people do.


----------

